# Snowplow safety lighting - is it a law?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a question about snowplow flashing amber safety lighting. I have had a few close calls from idiots backing into the road while plowing that have no safety lighting and I'd like to know what the law requires. I'd call it a near-miss, but George Carlin said there's no such thing as a near miss; it's a "near-hit"! George is right.

I plow my own driveway and a couple of neighbors as a courtesy. I have installed two magnetic amber rotating beacons on the roof of my pickup and was under the impression that they were required by law if I were anywhere on a public way while plowing. Obviously the end of the driveway and entrance cleanups put me on the public way.

I see idiots all the time plowing with their four-way flashers on and nothing else. When most pickups are perpendicular to traffic (i.e. backing out of a driveway onto a public way in process of plowing) 4-way flashers can't be seen. This drives me nuts and calls to Foxboro and Grafton Barracks as well as calls to the Registry have not provided any firm answers or cited the applicable law.

I have read a little about 540 CMR 22.07 which seems to address boneheads who spark out their vehicles with non-amber lighting, but I can't find anything definitive on whether there is a law requiring a private snowplow to have an amber flashing safety light operating while they are plowing.

If it is a law, how's come nobody seems to enforce it? If it isn't a law, it certainly should be. Can somebody please set the record straight for me?


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

Try looking here= (should have what you need)-


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Did someone actually answer the phone in Grafton ?????????


----------



## oldcarkook (Feb 19, 2009)

ddp335 said:


> Try looking here= (should have what you need)-


 Anybody know the answer to this?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Vehicle's engaged in Snow Removal shall display an amber light on top. As far as the chapt section goes. I will grab my book later and provide all the info.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, they are breaking the law...











It's called failure to yield if they do hit you.


----------

